# Need info about Realstate Lawyer Cost ?



## John&Juvy (Jul 12, 2013)

Hope someone could help us. Me and wife been happily married for 5 years, and have a wonderful 18 Months old daughter. We still living in the US right now, but definitely moving in the Philippines 10 years from now after my retirement. So now, we found a land somewhere in Bohol that we really like and 95% that we really want to buy it. But since we are not there, we are going to hire a lawyer to make him sure that the land is clean and titled and also do the other stuff need to be done after like transferring the title to our name. My wife family is also in Bohol but better to have a lawyer.

We want to know in advance if what is the money that we are really looking at here if we going to hire one. Hope someone can give us an idea.

Thank you all in advance ! 
John & Juvy


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I am certain all of the replies will be: "don't trust anyone, you really need to be on the ground and check it out yourself."


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

John&Juvy said:


> Hope someone could help us. Me and wife been happily married for 5 years, and have a wonderful 18 Months old daughter. We still living in the US right now, but definitely moving in the Philippines 10 years from now after my retirement. So now, we found a land somewhere in Bohol that we really like and 95% that we really want to buy it. But since we are not there, we are going to hire a lawyer to make him sure that the land is clean and titled and also do the other stuff need to be done after like transferring the title to our name. My wife family is also in Bohol but better to have a lawyer.
> 
> We want to know in advance if what is the money that we are really looking at here if we going to hire one. Hope someone can give us an idea.
> 
> ...


Like RACONNOR said, you really need to be on the ground when this transaction is done. I would never buy real estate without being there or having a lawyer. I purchased a place using a Lawyer. The Lawyer did all the leg work, checked out the title, tax and lien situations. She also wrote up the Deed of Sale and pushed the titling through. I made the Owner pay the lawyer her fees. I think she charged something like 5 or 10%. I was lucky as the place I purchased was 3 days away from going into repossession and the owner was desparate. I also dictated that I would not pay the full amount until the titling was complete. I put down roughly half. It took about 30 days for the new title to be produced.


----------

